# NYTimes Article on food at Pet Expo



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This article was in today's NY Times talking about how much people are still spending on their pets. Gee, I wonder whom they're talking about?  Not that much knowledge to be gleaned in it but some very funny quotes, especially the very last one and the one about Pumpkin Pie. Fun to read.
Here's the link: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/05/business/05pets.html


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cute article, Sue! I've never tasted Bonnie's food, although her Only Natural Pet Chicken and Apple Pie treats sure do smell good, lol!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Funny. Had to laugh at the neuticles. The artificial testicals to help your dog over the "trauma" and "loss of self esteem" following neutering! I asked Frank if he wanted a pair, but he would rather just play fetch with his balls!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Cute article, Sue! I've never tasted Bonnie's food, although her Only Natural Pet Chicken and Apple Pie treats sure do smell good, lol!


I cracked up over the Pumpkin pie part where the company makes people and dog pumpkin (both the same) and you bake the pie and leave out the pumpkin dog food cans for after your guests eat the pie. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: It reminded me of "Prince of Tides" where the wife made some fancy dinner and the husband said he wanted real (manly) food so she went into the kitchen and mixed tomato sauce in with dog food and brought it into him to eat and he loved it. :yucky:


pammy4501 said:


> Funny. Had to laugh at the neuticles. The artificial testicals to help your dog over the "trauma" and "loss of self esteem" following neutering!* I asked Frank if he wanted a pair, but he would rather just play fetch with his balls!*!


:smrofl::smrofl: Tyler doesn't really like playing with balls...a sore subject?? :new_shocked: I had to read the neuticals info to my DH. I think I saw him wince :w00t: before he looked like this :blink: and then like this. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I really enjoyed the article. Thanks, Sue!:wub: I have always loved animals and tried to give them the very best I could. When I was a little girl, I dressed up both my dog and cat in doll clothes and pushed them around in a carriage. They loved it!:HistericalSmiley: To comment on the article, it says vets have not been able to determine whether dogs and cats are living longer healthier lives due to the all-natural diets. I wish to point out that these diets have not yet been around long enough to make an absolute determination, imo. I believe a healthy, all-natural diet has made a world of difference for my Rose & Lily and for us. For dinner last night, my DH and I had whole grain spaghetti pasta marinara and a fresh raw veggie salad. It was good! :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> I really enjoyed the article. Thanks, Sue!:wub: I have always loved animals and tried to give them the very best I could. When I was a little girl, I dressed up both my dog and cat in doll clothes and pushed them around in a carriage. They loved it!:HistericalSmiley: To comment on the article, it says vets have not been able to determine whether dogs and cats are living longer healthier lives due to the all-natural diets. I wish to point out that these diets have not yet been around long enough to make an absolute determination, imo. I believe a healthy, all-natural diet has made a world of difference for my Rose & Lily and for us. For dinner last night, my DH and I had whole grain spaghetti pasta marinara and a fresh raw veggie salad. It was good! :blush:


I know April. That's how I cook for my DH, DS and myself. All fresh, organic almost all the time and lots of veggies and fruits.And I know I feel better on these foods and my own bloodwork shows it. I also put on less weight. I really feel like I don't want to feed Tyler anything but the best as well, especially since our Malts are such little ones. But it's all really such a personal choice and of course an economic decision as well. As long as they're healthy, that's what counts.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hehe I enjoyed reading it  

thanks for sharing


----------

